

Mods are moving from bedroom to boardroom - prakash
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/nov/20/mods-modding-valve-corporation

======
pxlpshr
I love VALVE so much. If it wasn't for them, good old fashion FPS would be
practically dead on the PC. To top it off, STEAM is amazing... so much cash
generation.

Even though I've been pinching my pennies, they took my $45 for Left 4 Dead.
Haven't had this much fun in a longgggg time. As the recession tightens, $45
goes a long way providing entertainment value... I'll play this game for
months.

~~~
josefresco
Couldn't agree more, I play CS:S and HL2 whenever I can and am thrilled I
don't need discs, CD keys or have to worry about patching my shit (or even
'installing' my games on new machines or reformatted ones). It's awesome for a
"grown up gamer" like me who doesn't have a lot of time to play.

